# Baby Tiger?



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Sep 30, 2013)

So my mum called me up in a panic, i got around to her house where i found this tiny little guy lol. Managed to scoop him up and put him in a bucket. Looks like a tiger to me? But can anyone confirm? old lady is a panic that theres "going to be heaps of them" since its a baby


----------



## imported_Varanus (Sep 30, 2013)

Def a little Tiger; unlikely that there will be heaps around, just keep an eye out and remove when needed.


----------



## Trimeresurus (Sep 30, 2013)

Definitely a baby tiger, they're super cute huh. 

They're usually very docile at that stage so nothing to worry about, just don't go picking them up.


----------



## Bushman (Oct 1, 2013)

I agree. Mainland Tiger Snake (_Notechis scutatus_). 
A good way to confirm that it's a Tiger Snake, after the obvious feature of broad, dark bands*, is that it has a very broad (~as broad as it is long) frontal scale in the middle of the top of its head (between the eyes).

* some Tiger Snakes are unbanded (including _Notechis scutatus_).


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Oct 3, 2013)

Tigers give birth to live young. That is a neonate and Tigers are renown for having large litters - several dozen would not be unusual. If it were me I would certainly be expecting to find more.

Blue


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys, my mum was gardening today and came across a reasonably big hole, any opinions if this is the "snake hole?" or burrow, whatever you want to term it. The tiger in the pic in the OP was found literally 3-4 meters away from said hole.
Pictures are really bad and make he hole look tiny and shallow but its a bit bigger than it appears (sun was ruining the shots had to get into the shade and it ruined the angle) and goes deep.


As far as what happened to the other one we caught it and let it go up in some bush a certain amount of distance away.


----------



## chimerapro (Oct 18, 2013)

Southern_Forest_Drag said:


> Thanks for the info guys, my mum was gardening today and came across a reasonably big hole, any opinions if this is the snake hole? The tiger in the pic in the OP was found literally 3-4 meters away from said hole.
> Pictures are really bad and make he hole look tiny and shallow but its a bit bigger than it appears (sun was ruining the shots had to get into the shade and it ruined the angle) and goes deep.
> 
> 
> As far as what happened to the other one we caught it and let it go up in some bush a certain amount of distance away.


Good to hear you've relocated it safely and without harming it (legally it should be performed by a licenced snake catcher) As for "snake holes" with no arms and legs its a little hard for them to dig holes so most likely a rodent/other animals hole but some snakes will eat the holes maker and the inhabit it for a while. I think as long as your careful and aware you may or may not see more then you'll be right


----------

